# A big step up ( with a few nice extras)



## patron

sweet deal

get a pack of hookups at HD too
(just take one with)
they are 3-4 different kinds


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

Great deal.


----------



## Hacksaw007

God's answer is always great to see and experence! Nice of Ann to be that help.


----------



## superdav721

Love it. I am in need of an upgrade to. Sounds nice. How loud is it?And how long does it run to recharge its pressure?


----------



## Chipy

Wish I had bought this size Air compressor.Bigger is better when it comes to air compressors. I bought a pancake size unit with a nailer witch wasn't a bad deal but when trying to spray finishes SCFM are the key.smaller compressors can't keep up the volume at the rate required.Good buy! Add an air dryer when possible.


----------



## dbhost

I've got the HF 8 gallon hotdog type compressor. It works. That is really all I can say for it…. I really want a compressor with bigger capacity…


----------

